# PSG - Real Madrid. 15 febbraio ore 21. Tv e Streaming



## Tifo'o (13 Febbraio 2022)

Top match di questo ottavo di finale. Se il trio Messi, Mbappe e Neymar vuole portare la CL a Parigi, dovrà prima passare l'insidia Real Madrid. La squadra di Ancelotti è prima in Liga ma il Siviglia è a solo 4 punti. Il Real avrà ancora bisogno dei 3 pilastri in mezzo: Kroos, Modric e Casemiro in aggiunta però c'è un Vinicius che sta facendo una stagione importante per non dimenticare del solito Benzema.

La partita in diretta martedì 15 febbraio alle ore 21 su Canale 5 e Sky Sport

*Nella discussione commenti anche su Sporting - City, in programma alle 21.*


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Top match di questo ottavo di finale. Se il trio Messi, Mbappe e Neymar vuole portare la CL a Parigi, dovrà prima passare l'insidia Real Madrid. La squadra di Ancelotti è prima in Liga ma il Siviglia è a solo 4 punti. Il Real dovrà ancora una volta fare a meno dei 3 pilastri in mezzo: Kroos, Modric e Casemiro in aggiunta però c'è un Vinicius che sta facendo una stagione importante per non dimenticare del solito Benzema.
> 
> La partita in diretta martedì 15 febbraio alle ore 21 su Canale 5 e Sky Sport


Ma perché mancano quei 3?
Ieri a villareal Casimiro e kroos hanno giocato.


----------



## rossonero71 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Top match di questo ottavo di finale. Se il trio Messi, Mbappe e Neymar vuole portare la CL a Parigi, dovrà prima passare l'insidia Real Madrid. La squadra di Ancelotti è prima in Liga ma il Siviglia è a solo 4 punti. Il Real dovrà ancora una volta fare a meno dei 3 pilastri in mezzo: Kroos, Modric e Casemiro in aggiunta però c'è un Vinicius che sta facendo una stagione importante per non dimenticare del solito Benzema.
> 
> La partita in diretta martedì 15 febbraio alle ore 21 su Canale 5 e Sky Sport


Ma non fanno l'Inter?


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Febbraio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ma non fanno l'Inter?


La partita del mercoledì dell'italiana di turno è sempre su amazon.

Io gufo via etere.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma perché mancano quei 3?
> Ieri a villareal Casimiro e kroos hanno giocato.


No niente, colpa mia ho formulato male


----------



## rossonero71 (13 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La partita del mercoledì dell'italiana di turno è sempre su amazon.
> 
> Io gufo via etere.


Io gufo con i portoghesi


----------



## admin (15 Febbraio 2022)

*Nella discussione commenti anche su Sporting - City, in programma alle 21.*


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Febbraio 2022)

finalmente torna la Chamopions! Peccato non esserci sinceramente ma avevamo anche un girone difficilissimo (anche il Porto considerato squadra materasso sta dominando il campionato con zero sconfitte)


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Febbraio 2022)

99% ci sarà Navas.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Piccola curiosità...
ma qui non si pensa a un caso de vrij !? 
cioè Mbappe è del Real Madrid


----------



## Andris (15 Febbraio 2022)

Sergio Ramos si sta rivelando un flop incredibile per problemi fisici continui
ha giocato solo 5 partite in tutta la stagione

salta pure la champions, ancora alle prese con il problema al polpaccio

meno male che lo stipendio era impossibile per noi, perchè l'idea stuzzicava a zero

ieri ho letto di un'intervista a un suo parente secondo cui non si trova bene con l'allenatore e non si fida dello staff medico


----------



## chicagousait (15 Febbraio 2022)

Io spero che il signor 12 milioni parta titolare e faccia una papera che costi ai parigini una sonora sconfitta


----------



## enigmistic02 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Sinceramente non so chi sperare si qualifichi fra san germano e madrid. Vorrei che fossero eliminate entrambe.


----------



## Route66 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Top match di questo ottavo di finale. Se il trio Messi, Mbappe e Neymar vuole portare la CL a Parigi, dovrà prima passare l'insidia Real Madrid. La squadra di Ancelotti è prima in Liga ma il Siviglia è a solo 4 punti. Il Real avrà ancora bisogno dei 3 pilastri in mezzo: Kroos, Modric e Casemiro in aggiunta però c'è un Vinicius che sta facendo una stagione importante per non dimenticare del solito Benzema.
> 
> La partita in diretta martedì 15 febbraio alle ore 21 su Canale 5 e Sky Sport
> 
> *Nella discussione commenti anche su Sporting - City, in programma alle 21.*


Forza Carletto, spazza via il circo equestre e tutti i suoi pagliacci!!


----------



## admin (15 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Top match di questo ottavo di finale. Se il trio Messi, Mbappe e Neymar vuole portare la CL a Parigi, dovrà prima passare l'insidia Real Madrid. La squadra di Ancelotti è prima in Liga ma il Siviglia è a solo 4 punti. Il Real avrà ancora bisogno dei 3 pilastri in mezzo: Kroos, Modric e Casemiro in aggiunta però c'è un Vinicius che sta facendo una stagione importante per non dimenticare del solito Benzema.
> 
> La partita in diretta martedì 15 febbraio alle ore 21 su Canale 5 e Sky Sport
> 
> *Nella discussione commenti anche su Sporting - City, in programma alle 21.*


.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Febbraio 2022)

Pronto ad ammirare le gesta di Paperumma !
Vediamo se il Modigliani è cresciuto o ancora involuto..


----------



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Forza Real.


----------



## LukeLike (15 Febbraio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Piccola curiosità...
> ma qui non si pensa a un caso de vrij !?
> cioè Mbappe è del Real Madrid


No, perché non avrebbe senso. Anche se il Real vincesse la Champions non finirebbe mica nel palmares di Mbappè.

In quel caso De Vrij aveva tutto l'interesse a mandare l'Inter in Champions perché aveva già firmato con loro, dunque l'unico modo per giocare in Champions l'anno seguente era che ci andasse l'Inter al posto della Lazio.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Gioca il pezzente.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Trevisani è incontinente
Passo su Sky.


----------



## Andris (15 Febbraio 2022)

una partita da tripla
due gestioni diverse: l'improvvisazione vs la restaurazione


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Febbraio 2022)

Bellina la quota del Real...


----------



## Andris (15 Febbraio 2022)

stadio tutto pieno...anche loro erano passati a restrizioni ma le hanno tolte, non come qua che dobbiamo aspettare 1 marzo per avere solo 75%


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Gioca il pezzente.


Iniziamo bene.
Il telecronista: è giusto che giochi Donnarumma con pausa scenica al momento giusto


----------



## kekkopot (15 Febbraio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Piccola curiosità...
> ma qui non si pensa a un caso de vrij !?
> cioè Mbappe è del Real Madrid


Secondo me giocherà bene... Anche perchè ha tutto l'interesse che il Real non vinca la CL quest'anno.


----------



## kekkopot (15 Febbraio 2022)

Chi è qui per gufare il bimbominkia panzone?


----------



## Andris (15 Febbraio 2022)

Di Maria giocatore eterno, gioca da una vita anche se come efficacia realizzativa calato dalla scorsa stagione


----------



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Iniziamo bene.
> Il telecronista: è giusto che giochi Donnarumma con pausa scenica al momento giusto



Vedremo se l'indegno farà un papera delle sue quale sarà il commento.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Chi è qui per gufare il bimbominkia panzone?



Tutti!


----------



## kekkopot (15 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Vedremo se l'indegno farà un papera delle sue quale sarà il commento.


Magari la sfanga, ma se facesse un paperone non sarei sorpreso: quando le partite sono serie la tensione lo frega spesso.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Magari la sfanga, ma *se facesse un paperone *non sarei sorpreso: quando le partite sono serie la tensione lo frega spesso.



Chissà, magari provoca un rigore e si fa espellere.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Febbraio 2022)

Va bene aver perso l' occasione Vlahovic.

Ma non potevamo ipotecare Milanello e futuro stadio per prendere almeno Mbappè a zero?


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Febbraio 2022)

Porchettino con la mascherina.. o signur


----------



## folletto (15 Febbraio 2022)

Bello chiuso il Real e niente pressing


----------



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Sta giocando solo il PSG


----------



## Andris (15 Febbraio 2022)

questi urli quando prende palla Mbappè mi ricordano le gare nei paesi arabi che conoscono due-giocatori e urlano


----------



## LukeLike (15 Febbraio 2022)

Ma sbaglio o la telecronaca è in anticipo? (Canale 5)


----------



## Andris (15 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sta giocando solo il PSG


ci sta, gioca in casa e deve provare a vincere
mai fidarsi del Real, può beffarti quando meno te lo aspetti


----------



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> mai fidarsi del Real, può beffarti quando meno te lo aspetti



Si ma se si schiaccia così dietro la vedo dura.


----------



## enigmistic02 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Mbappé viaggia ad una velocità extraterrestre.


----------



## Swaitak (15 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ma sbaglio o la telecronaca è in anticipo? (Canale 5)


io la guardo in streming e si è 1 secondo in anticipo


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Febbraio 2022)

Ma neymar è infortunato?


----------



## admin (15 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ma sbaglio o la telecronaca è in anticipo? (Canale 5)



Sì, fastidiosissimo


----------



## folletto (15 Febbraio 2022)

Mica male sto Nuno Mendes


----------



## chicagousait (15 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Gioca il pezzente.


I have a dream


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Febbraio 2022)

Mamma mia il real è orribile.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Ma neymar è infortunato?



E' in panchina.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Boh ma l'audio e il video non sono sincronizzati né su canale 5 né in streaming


----------



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Boh ma l'audio e il video non sono sincronizzati né su canale 5 né in streaming



Su NOW è ok.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Febbraio 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Boh ma l'audio e il video non sono sincronizzati né su canale 5 né in streaming


Sky sport 1, io ho dovuto guardarla li


----------



## Andris (15 Febbraio 2022)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Mbappé viaggia ad una velocità extraterrestre.


sarebbe interessante una sfida sugli 80 metri tra lui e Vinicius jr


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Febbraio 2022)

Real a bassi ritmi.


----------



## Andris (15 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ma sbaglio o la telecronaca è in anticipo? (Canale 5)


utile per le scommesse live, quando senti goal clicchi "over 0.5"


----------



## Andris (15 Febbraio 2022)

in diretta sembrava gli avesse dato un cazzotto o una testata, al replay gli mette una mano al collo e quello sviene...


----------



## Andris (15 Febbraio 2022)

mi piace Orsacchio che in champions diviene un moderato riflessivo, in Serie A già un paio di espulsi


----------



## enigmistic02 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sarebbe interessante una sfida sugli 80 metri tra lui e Vinicius jr


Ci mettiamo anche Hakimi.


----------



## Nevergiveup (15 Febbraio 2022)

Scapoli e ammogliati, ritmi blandissimi…appena incontrano un inglese le prendono chiunque passi


----------



## Andris (15 Febbraio 2022)

assurdo il cross indecente di Carvajal


----------



## kekkopot (15 Febbraio 2022)

Mai visto il Real giocare così chiuso dietro


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Partita orribile.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Mai visto il Real giocare così chiuso dietro



Pensa a non perdere.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Partita orribile.



Sembra la Coppa Italia


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Febbraio 2022)

si fa dura per il city


----------



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Intanto il City vince 4-0


----------



## Pungiglione (15 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ma sbaglio o la telecronaca è in anticipo? (Canale 5)


Si, terrificante


----------



## pazzomania (15 Febbraio 2022)

City 0-4 a fine primo tempo.

Se non fanno qualcosa per riequilibrare il calcio, finirà male tra 15 o 20 anni.

E ho scritto equilibrare il calcio, non la superlega con 12 club e gli altri a fare schifo.


----------



## gabri65 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Partitaccia.


----------



## enigmistic02 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Il PSG ha un atletismo superiore, ma senza attaccanti di riferimento e con mezze ali che non si buttano mai senza palla, perché giocatori essenzialmente di palleggio e posizionamento, rimangono sterili per la mole di gioco che fanno.


----------



## Andris (15 Febbraio 2022)

centrale ma bella parata


----------



## kekkopot (15 Febbraio 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Si, terrificante


vero


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Si, terrificante


Tolto l'audio.

Il Real con la costruzione dal basso non ha superato una dico una volta il centrocampo.Fateci caso.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Il Rael al ritorno sarà decimato.


----------



## Simo98 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Ridicolo doversi guardare una finale anticipata con l'audio anticipato di 1 secondo


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Si, terrificante


Tolto l'audio.

Il Real con la costruzione dal basso non ha superato una dico una volta il centrocampo.Fateci caso.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Ridicolo doversi guardare una* finale anticipata *con l'audio anticipato di 1 secondo



Al massimo una semifinale.


----------



## Andris (15 Febbraio 2022)

che fallo stupido, non da uno esperto
andava sul fondo


----------



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Rigore netto.


----------



## Andris (15 Febbraio 2022)

mamma miaaaa

altro che pancarumma, questo è un fenomeno


----------



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Messi come Ibra


----------



## admin (15 Febbraio 2022)

Che degrado Messi


----------



## Simo98 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Messi si è involuto palesemente


----------



## folletto (15 Febbraio 2022)

Vince il Real, gol al primo tiro nello specchio


----------



## chicagousait (15 Febbraio 2022)

Messi


----------



## Andris (15 Febbraio 2022)

questo rigore può cambiare il futuro del psg


----------



## pazzomania (15 Febbraio 2022)

Nulla è inguardabile con quest' audio.

Incredibile non abbiano risolto, cambio canale mi ha rotto le palle


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Febbraio 2022)

Ma c è Messi o Messias in campo?


----------



## chicagousait (15 Febbraio 2022)

Che odio l'audio anticipato. Meno male che al rigore non lo avevo ancora messo ma mi sa che lo tolgo definitivamente


----------



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Ma c è Messi o *Messias* in campo?



Il nostro segnava


----------



## ilPresidente (15 Febbraio 2022)

Il City dopo 30’ ha chiuso la qualificazione 

altro sport


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Messi sta dimostrando che fuori da Barcellona non è il giocatore che si pensava che fossi.

Ha avuto un enorme fortuna a trovarsi in una tipologia di gioco che lo esaltasse al barca.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2022)

City 5-0


----------



## chicagousait (15 Febbraio 2022)

Il Real non finirà la partita in 11


----------



## Kayl (15 Febbraio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Messi sta dimostrando che fuori da Barcellona non è il giocatore che si pensava che fossi.
> 
> Ha avuto un enorme fortuna a trovarsi in una tipologia di gioco che lo esaltasse al barca.


2 gol su 13 presenze nel campionato francese, più di così...


----------



## danjr (15 Febbraio 2022)

Verratti tecnicamente una spanna sopra tutti i centrocampisti del Real


----------



## gabri65 (15 Febbraio 2022)

1 punto del Milan in classifica per una megapapera comica del Modigliani.


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Mappe se la tira però, si crede molto fighetto


----------



## kekkopot (15 Febbraio 2022)

Messi sembra finito.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Messi sembra finito.



Il tempo passa pure per lui.


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> 2 gol su 13 presenze nel campionato francese, più di così...


Messi se non finiva al barca era poca cosa.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Febbraio 2022)

neanche un tiro al ritardato han fatto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Febbraio 2022)

Ma che panchina ha il Real ? 
sembrano le vecchie glorie.


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il tempo passa pure per lui.


Che sia finito proprio l'anno che ha cambiato squadra dovrebbe far riflettere.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Che sia finito proprio l'anno che ha cambiato squadra dovrebbe far riflettere.



Magari ha cambiato squadra perché finito. Ovviamente giocare nel Barcellona dei bei tempi era molto facile per lui.


----------



## kekkopot (15 Febbraio 2022)

Ma Bale non era tornato al Totocoso?


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Donnarumma non ha letteralmente toccato palla


----------



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma non ha letteralmente toccato palla



La solita fortuna.


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Febbraio 2022)

L'Uefa avrà dato qualche direttiva che è vietato tirare da fuori


----------



## kekkopot (15 Febbraio 2022)

Sarebbe bellissimo il gol del Real al 93esimo


----------



## gabri65 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Mi voglio rovinare.

1 punto del Milan in classifica + Casticoso perso a zero per una papera colossale del Modigliani.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Si sono fatti inc... alla fine


----------



## admin (15 Febbraio 2022)

Che gol!


----------



## Emmebi (15 Febbraio 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Sarebbe bellissimo il gol del Real al 93esimo


Sentenza


----------



## kekkopot (15 Febbraio 2022)

Emmebi ha scritto:


> Sentenza


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Febbraio 2022)

sempre alla fine che sculati.
il real ha fatto niente, sembrava allenato da giampaolo.


----------



## Kayl (15 Febbraio 2022)

Una squadra di Ancelotti che non fa un tiro in porta in una partita di CL. Neanche nelle peggiori annate nelle peggiori squadre. Real da rottamare.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sempre alla fine che sculati.
> il real ha fatto niente, sembrava allenato da giampaolo.



Vittoria meritata del PSG,


----------



## JoKeR (15 Febbraio 2022)

Partita orrenda.
Il Real è una squadra sempre più stanca e logora, dovrà cambiare molto (speriamo di no) nei prossimi anni.
Il Psg ha strameritato, ma è riuscito a vincere solo alla fine..
Un grosso mah su questo calcio che entusiasma sempre meno..
Oramai tolte le partite del Milan non riesco a seguire le altre se non di trafilo.. non c’è granché da vedere.. certo il gol molto bello per carità!


----------



## Marilson (15 Febbraio 2022)

Mbappe devastante


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sempre alla fine che sculati.
> il real ha fatto niente, sembrava allenato da giampaolo.


Da Mourihno.Squadra senza mordente, lunga nei reparti, noiosa nel gioco.


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Febbraio 2022)

gol allucinante. Quanto mi mancano queste sensazioni


----------



## meteoras1982 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Vittoria strameritata del Psg, il Real non ha fatto un tiro in porta, se pensi solo a difendere un incul.... prima o poi la prendi.


----------



## kekkopot (15 Febbraio 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Partita orrenda.
> Il Real è una squadra sempre più stanca e logora, dovrà cambiare molto (speriamo di no) nei prossimi anni.
> Il Psg ha strameritato, ma è riuscito a vincere solo alla fine..
> Un grosso mah su questo calcio che entusiasma sempre meno..
> Oramai tolte le partite del Milan non riesco a seguire le altre se non di trafilo.. non c’è granché da vedere.. certo il gol molto bello per carità!


Mbappè se và al Real in questo momento si rovina la carriera.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Febbraio 2022)

vittoria del PSG che è anche stretta. Real veramente nullo.


----------



## Snake (15 Febbraio 2022)

frappè se fosse furbo dovrebbe andare al city, guardiola ne farebbe di lui il messi del barca d'oro.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Febbraio 2022)

Che giocatore Mbappè 

Ha solo 23 anni appena compiuti.

È già un veterano


----------



## Andris (15 Febbraio 2022)

successo meritato, uscire con 0-0 sarebbe stato un affare e senza questa giocata personale sarebbe riuscito
ora dovranno fare ben altra gara al ritorno, nonostante due squalificati importanti


----------



## Andris (15 Febbraio 2022)

massimo mauro per carità...non sapevo mediaset l'avesse riproposto


----------



## Nevergiveup (15 Febbraio 2022)

Tutto sommato il Real può essere contento di non essere già spacciato


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (15 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sempre alla fine che sculati.
> il real ha fatto niente, sembrava allenato da giampaolo.


Il Real visto stasera mi ha ricordato l'ultimo Milan ancelottiano : sazio e statico. Modric e Kroos i loro Pirlo e Seedorf... a certi livelli ormai da fermi non si può più giocare.


----------



## enigmistic02 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Considerazione a margine.
Solo stasera abbiamo visto protagonisti dei loro top team Bernardo Silva, Cancelo, Ruben Dias nel City, Nuno Mendes e Danilo nel PSG. 
Mi viene in mente Jota del Liverpool, Bruno Fernandes dello United, il nostro Leao, e tanti altri ottimi giocatori alcuni molto esperti come Joao Moutinho e Ruben Neves, Pepe, Guedes, un paio di buoni portieri... sono completi in ogni reparto.

Ma l'Italia ha davvero buone possibilità di andare al Mondiale contro questi?!


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Che giocatore Mbappè
> 
> Ha solo 23 anni appena compiuti.
> 
> È già un veterano



E fino al 94° scattava in continuazione,altro che stanchezza


----------



## RickyB83 (16 Febbraio 2022)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Considerazione a margine.
> Solo stasera abbiamo visto protagonisti dei loro top team Bernardo Silva, Cancelo, Ruben Dias nel City, Nuno Mendes e Danilo nel PSG.
> Mi viene in mente Jota del Liverpool, Bruno Fernandes dello United, il nostro Leao, e tanti altri ottimi giocatori alcuni molto esperti come Joao Moutinho e Ruben Neves, Pepe, Guedes, un paio di buoni portieri... sono completi in ogni reparto.
> 
> Ma l'Italia ha davvero buone possibilità di andare al Mondiale contro questi?!



Siamo spacciati


----------



## sunburn (16 Febbraio 2022)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> Il Real visto stasera mi ha ricordato l'ultimo Milan ancelottiano : sazio e statico. Modric e Kroos i loro Pirlo e Seedorf... a certi livelli ormai da fermi non si può più giocare.


Mi sa che anche Carletto, come idea di calcio, è rimasto a Pirlo e Seedorf.
Farsi mettere sotto tatticamente da Pochettino è grave.


----------



## sunburn (16 Febbraio 2022)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Considerazione a margine.
> Solo stasera abbiamo visto protagonisti dei loro top team Bernardo Silva, Cancelo, Ruben Dias nel City, Nuno Mendes e Danilo nel PSG.
> Mi viene in mente Jota del Liverpool, Bruno Fernandes dello United, il nostro Leao, e tanti altri ottimi giocatori alcuni molto esperti come Joao Moutinho e Ruben Neves, Pepe, Guedes, un paio di buoni portieri... sono completi in ogni reparto.
> 
> Ma l'Italia ha davvero buone possibilità di andare al Mondiale contro questi?!


E qui bisogna per forza evocare @SoloMVB 

(io, nonostante tutto, spero che l’Italia si qualifichi, ma non ci resterei male più di tanto in caso di flop).


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Grande partita del PSG niente da dire. Preparata alla grande da Pochettino, vinta in ogni reparto.
Sono riusciti ad imporre un ritmo altissimo che ha tagliato le gambe alle ripartenze del Real e soffocato i due vecchi fenomeni che hanno in mezzo al campo.

Dietro il Real a me non piace per nulla. Buone individualità ma deboli nell'uno contro uno. Di fronte ad un Mbappe in forma smagliante come ieri è stato un massacro.

Mbappe ovviamente strepitoso. Pure se secondo me per migliorare deve essere piu lucido. Una partita come ieri dovevano vincerla in goleada, invece una marea di errori in rifinitura per poco non la portano al pareggio.

Mi è piaciuto Messi in versione regista d'attacco. Meno accelerazioni, tanti passaggi di qualità e in generale una presenza costante in ogni azione. Credo questo possa essere il ruolo per il suo finale di carriera. Meno cannoniere piu regista.

Infine grandioso Verratti. Per me il migliore in campo. Prestazione sontuosa, perfetta. Neanche un minimo errore o sbavatura. Avrebbe potuto giocare 10 ore ieri e non sbagliare neanche un passaggio. Quando è in forma come adesso vale da solo il prezzo del biglietto.


----------



## SoloMVB (16 Febbraio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> E qui bisogna per forza evocare @SoloMVB
> 
> (io, nonostante tutto, spero che l’Italia si qualifichi, ma non ci resterei male più di tanto in caso di flop).


Buongiorno,eccomi qua.*FORZA PORTOGALLO!!!!*


----------



## SoloMVB (16 Febbraio 2022)

Che Mbappè ragazzi!


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Febbraio 2022)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Considerazione a margine.
> Solo stasera abbiamo visto protagonisti dei loro top team Bernardo Silva, Cancelo, Ruben Dias nel City, Nuno Mendes e Danilo nel PSG.
> Mi viene in mente Jota del Liverpool, Bruno Fernandes dello United, il nostro Leao, e tanti altri ottimi giocatori alcuni molto esperti come Joao Moutinho e Ruben Neves, Pepe, Guedes, un paio di buoni portieri... sono completi in ogni reparto.
> 
> Ma l'Italia ha davvero buone possibilità di andare al Mondiale contro questi?!


Oddio anche noi coi vari Verratti Barella Tonali Bastoni ci stiamo difendendo bene.
Certo il Portogallo sta tirando fuori l'ennesima generazione d'oro e secondo me sono nettamente favoriti contro di noi.
Cosa che non sorprende neanche visti i successi che hanno sempre a livello giovanile.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Febbraio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> E qui bisogna per forza evocare @SoloMVB
> 
> (io, nonostante tutto, spero che l’Italia si qualifichi, ma non ci resterei male più di tanto in caso di flop).


Bonucci e donnarumma sposteranno gli equilibri e faranno la storia.
Non temere.


----------



## rossonero71 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Partita di una bruttezza unica.

Il Psg ha fatto qualcosa in più, il Real inguardabile, sembrava una squadra italiana anni 70.

Se diciamo che l'allenatore della Roma è alla frutta, diciamo che Ancelotti è gia al dolce.

Squadra inguardabile, sazzia, appagata senza fame. Ecco l'errore grave che si commette quando non si cambiano giocatori ormai sazzi di vittorie e trofei.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Febbraio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Partita di una bruttezza unica.
> 
> Il Psg ha fatto qualcosa in più, il Real inguardabile, sembrava una squadra italiana anni 70.
> 
> ...


Il psg resta un club di plastica, senza anima.
Il real ha almeno la gloria della storia , della tradizione e il culto della vittoria ma il psg è un club di una tristezza unica.
Ho più stima per un modric che arranca in mezzo al campo che per un messi o un neymar.
E infatti uno dei pochi buoni del psg saluta a zero il club per andare .. al real.

Il club su misura per donnarumma insomma.


----------



## rossonero71 (16 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il psg resta un club di plastica, senza anima.
> Il real ha almeno la gloria della storia , della tradizione e il culto della vittoria ma il psg è un club di una tristezza unica.
> Ho più stima per un modric che arranca in mezzo al campo che per un messi o un neymar.
> E infatti uno dei pochi buoni del psg saluta a zero il club per andare .. al real.
> ...


Non si scappa da quello che dici.

Comunque il Real ha fatto male anche tatticamente, si ordinava a partire dal basso e non ha superato una volta il centrocampo. Sono cose normali? 

Un allenatore corregge immediatamente quando ci sono difficoltà su certe cose, cosa che Ancelotti non ha fatto, come non l'ha fatto Pioli l'anno scorso contro La Spezia.


----------

